# New Power Pro Super Slick braided line



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the new Super Slick line. This is an 8 carrier line that is created under tension to allow for a super smooth feeling line. The benefit is reduced noise going through the guides while casting and fishing. We found a 40% reduction in noise in testing. The result is hardly any noise at your ears.

This line was designed for freshwater and inshore applications. It excells on spinning reels on low profile reels.

It will be available in 10, 15, 20, 30, 40, 50, 65 and 80 pound class. We also added two new colors.

Timber Brown










Aqua Green










The brown is made for fishing muddy water, and the new green matches most vegetation better than the moss green.

We also now offer the marine blue in this line. Before we only offered this in the Hollow Ace. I think it will be great for fishing top water lures as it will blend in with the sky and allow for high visibility above the water. We also offer Super Slick in Hi-Vis Yellow.

150 yard spools $19.99-27.99

300 yard spools $34.99-48.99

1500 yard spools $159.99-219.99


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> This is the new Super Slick line.
> 
> This line was designed for freshwater and inshore applications. It excells on spinning reels on low profile reels.


I'm a little confused. When I saw this I was thinking of getting some 80 lb marine blue to put on my Saragosa 18000 (when I finally get it). I will be using it mostly for popping bluefin tuna (matched up to my new Terez rod). I figured the slickness would help get longer casts.

Can you explain what makes it for "freshwater and inshore applications"? Would the regular Power Pro be a better choice?

I can't afford the Hollow Ace just yet.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Me like! May try a spool out when it hits stores.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Finally, I Like the looks and the write up, but time will tell, this is like a rotating door for me with braid. I hope they nailed this one, 8 carrier ought to help greatly along with being slick!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm not concerned with noise! don't think the fish can hear the line going thru the guides. more concerned with wind whip and fraying.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The wind knot and fraying issues should be less with this line. The reason we say this is for inshore and freshwater is because that is what the line was designed for. The softer line on the larger reels acts funny for some reason according to Ted Sakai our Power Pro product manager. He told me this and asked that I explain that this line is for the purposes I listed so there is no confusion. 

I would suggest the regular Power Pro for throwing poppers. Hollow Ace tends to float a little too much for distance casting. It's fine for use with live bait and other stuff that you are not trying to make long casts with.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Besides what has already been discussed is there any difference in performance between this one and original Power Pro? Casting, sensitivity, longevity, etc.....?


----------



## Nytron (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks amazing, was planning on going with seaguar kanzen but might have to try this first.

To answer the person above this post: Less noise = less resistance in the rod guides and the levelwind hole = more casting distance, theoretically. 

This is basically shimano's answer to sufix 832.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Casting performance is about the same. The line should be more resistant to wear because of the 8 carrier construction. Sensitivity will be the same because it's still braided line with no stretch.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

_Looks good, I'd like to see the ABS of some of the larger lines........

How's the diameter compare to previous lines?
_


----------



## CaptBones (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice! I'm definitely going to have to try a spool.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Where can I buy the Marine Blue in Houston, are order it on Line.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

FTU can order it for you if they do not stock it. I don't think this has started to ship yet, it might be next month. I would give them a call and see if they plan to carry it.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Is this New line available anywhere in the Corpus Area?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Roy's Bait & Tackle might carry it. The new line has not started shipping yet. It will not start shipping until next month.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this braid available in Houston, as of 9-11-11? If so where?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would check with FTU.


----------



## Surf Smirf (Sep 10, 2011)

Does this braid still have the wax coating like the original does?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a very small amount, almost nothing really.


----------



## ATLFLC (Sep 11, 2011)

My only complaint with the original power pro is the waxy coating initially on it. Does this line not have it out of the box? Thanks for the info Bantam1. I do love the original.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It has a very minimal amount, almost non existent. You will feel the difference right away.


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

which color of super slick would be the best choice for inshore red/speck fishing?

how would it compare to regular power pro in moss green?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The green is lighter than the normal moss green. I would use the green or the blue personally.


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> The green is lighter than the normal moss green. I would use the green or the blue personally.


thanks
waiting for it to hit the local stores


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ordered a 300yd spool of marine blue 20# last night on ebay. Cant wait to try it out on my new Core 51.


----------

